# HELP: Unable to browse in Ubuntu



## shivkumar (Dec 9, 2006)

Today, I installed Ubuntu 6.06 and tried to browse net.
I am using Airtel GPRS to browse net in Windows.
After some reading here and there, I went ahead with the task and ran the command


> #wvdialconf


and then edited the file /etc/wvdial.conf


> #gedit /etc/wvdial.conf


 to change the PHONE NUMBER to "*99#"
USER NAME to "user"
PASSWORD to "user".

I tried dialing the connection and its seems to have connected. Upon opening FF browser and tried to browse but I was unable to browse.

I have tried searching the forum and found a  link   but that didn't help me.

Linux geeks please help..


----------



## sariq (Dec 9, 2006)

what phone are you using?
plug the data cable to pc and run this command:
	
	



```
tail /var/log/messages
```
 not down where your device is attached. it should be like *ttyUSB0* or *ttyACM0*
 to configure the connection use 
	
	



```
sudo pppconfig
```
 i have used *airtel* as the name of provider. here is final screenshot from pppconfig.
*img291.imageshack.us/img291/9303/pppconfigdd2.th.png
to connect use 
	
	



```
pon airtel
```
 to disconnect use 
	
	



```
poff airtel
```
 to view log use 
	
	



```
plog airtel
```
 add network monitor to panel for indication of sucessfull connection. you can create desktop shortcut (launcher) for connection


----------



## shivkumar (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks sariq

I will try and keep posted
btw I use airtel MO for browsing and my mobile is 6681


----------



## sariq (Dec 9, 2006)

then it should connect at *ttyACM0* as you may be using DKU-2 or CA-53 cable, i am also using airtel mobile office (now with DKU-5). i have used earlier on ubuntu with N70, which uses CA-53 cable.
you should set access point to *airtelgprs.com* for data connection in phone under 
tools>>settings... gprs / packet data (i dont remember as i have no symbian phone now)


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 9, 2006)

complete tutorial here
*www.desi-tek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=398
Connecting Airtel Gprs on Fedora 4/5, ubuntu, Redhat, Kubuntu and other distro
__________


			
				sariq said:
			
		

> then it should connect at *ttyACM0* as you may be using DKU-2 or CA-53 cable, i am also using airtel mobile office (now with DKU-5). i have used earlier on ubuntu with N70, which uses CA-53 cable.
> you should set access point to *airtelgprs.com* for data connection in phone under
> tools>>settings... gprs / packet data (i dont remember as i have no symbian phone now)


actually it has nothing to do with phone setting ! u can connect to gprs even if u don't have gprs setting on ur mobile. 


```
dheeraj@avtar:~$ wvdial
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.55
--> Cannot get information for serial port.
--> Initializing modem.
--> Sending: ATZ
OK
--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
OK
--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","airtelgprs.com";
AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","airtelgprs.com";
OK
--> Modem initialized.
--> Sending: ATDT*99***1#
--> Waiting for carrier.
ATDT*99***1#
CONNECT
~[7f]}#@!}!}#} }<}!}$}&@}#}$@#}%}&_8^G}"}&} } } } }'}"}(}"u[1d]~~~
--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.
~[7f]}#@!}!}$} }<}!}$}&@}#}$@#}%}&_8^G}"}&} } } } }'}"}(}"}<*~
--> PPP negotiation detected.
--> Starting pppd at Sat Dec  9 22:39:46 2006
--> Warning: Could not modify /etc/ppp/pap-secrets: Permission denied
--> --> PAP (Password Authentication Protocol) may be flaky.
--> Warning: Could not modify /etc/ppp/chap-secrets: Permission denied
--> --> CHAP (Challenge Handshake) may be flaky.
--> Pid of pppd: 7013
--> Using interface ppp0
--> pppd: ��[05][08]X
--> pppd: ��[05][08]X
--> pppd: ��[05][08]X
--> pppd: ��[05][08]X
--> pppd: ��[05][08]X
--> local  IP address 10.190.249.12
--> pppd: ��[05][08]X
--> remote IP address 10.0.0.1
--> pppd: ��[05][08]X
--> primary   DNS address 202.56.230.5
--> pppd: ��[05][08]X
--> secondary DNS address 202.56.240.5
--> pppd: ��[05][08]X
```


```
[Dialer Defaults]
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","airtelgprs.com";
Modem Type = Analog Modem
ISDN = 0
New PPPD = yes
Phone = *99***1#
Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0
Username = <Your Login Name>
Password = a
Baud = 115200
```


----------



## shivkumar (Dec 10, 2006)

* Solved *

Thanks sariq,

after setting the access point to "airtelgprs.com" and then connecting using wvdial, I am able to browse net. btw your other method of connecting to net using 

```
pppconfig
pon airtel
poff airtel
```
didn't woked for me. I was getting connected to net but unable to browse. 

@ Desi-tek.com: I guess that

```
Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","airtelgprs.com";
```
is for overriding the default access point defined in mobile settings. I have used this as extra initialization command for my mobile in Windows to access mobile office while the default access point is Airtel Live.

Anyways, thank you guys, for now i am browsing and writing this post in ubuntu.


----------



## sariq (Dec 10, 2006)

seems your default access point in phone is set to airtel live. as with pppconfig we dont specify any access point, it works as per set in mobile's setting. thats why you are connected but cant browse. i have checked by changing my phone's access point to airtelfun.com, i am connected but cant browse.

try changing it from phone setting. as the same method worked for me for N70, and now i am using it on 6070


----------

